# Final Fantasy Tactics Advance nerds?



## Toraie (Apr 26, 2008)

I consider myself one, with 400+ hours in my cartridge and knowledge of everything possible about it. Anyone else love this game that much? I need someone else to babble to. 

Also, I RP Llednar every now and then. Join me?


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Apr 28, 2008)

i play that... been long time but ihave a lot of hours on that poor cartridge


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2008)

Toraie said:


> I consider myself one, with 400+ hours in my cartridge and knowledge of everything possible about it. Anyone else love this game that much? I need someone else to babble to.



WHAT THE HELL YOU HAVE TWICE AS MANY HOURS IN GAME AS I DO. Do you like, not play any other games, or what? 

But seriously, FFTA is awesome, I love that game to death. You must have like, every single item in the game, right? Everyone level 50, clan rankings maxed out, everyone's mastered every class? Now I want to play that game again until I've mastered it, thanks a lot. D:

Also, I can't wait until the next one comes out.


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 28, 2008)

I remember playing it but due to
1. Low maximum level for characters.
2. Low varieties of combination of skills(I can only use arrows+rush here.)
3. Instant spell casting, no due time, system.
Which in comparison to FF tactics(PSX) I've played before at that time, I leave it alone after having recruited Cid to the clan.

I know it's hard to accept but this game gave me the feeling of inferiority, though I played it to the end only to see the story.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2008)

It's one of my favorite GBA games. ^_^ I haven't played it in a while though.


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Apr 28, 2008)

Ah, Final Fantasy Tactics Advance. How much fun you gave me when I first bought you, and how it was you that got me a little into the FF series, back in 2004. The reason I loved that game was not because of the story, but rather the races that were in the game, as well as Ivalice. Spent about 150+ hours beating all 300+ quests. I'm looking forward to FFTA2 when it comes out soon.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 28, 2008)

I only played it for a couple of hours. I got to the part where we meat that girl who was dying her hair pink or something. 
but yea...
I will be getting it. I like the look of it and the fact that it has a status screen on the top screen.


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

I was disappointed deeply by it after playing FF Tactics on PS1 to death.  Not enough class choices and really just didn't even feel like FF Tactics.


----------



## Toraie (May 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> WHAT THE HELL YOU HAVE TWICE AS MANY HOURS IN GAME AS I DO. Do you like, not play any other games, or what?



um. I play lots of games, but that's the one I've played collectively the most.

Nope. No one's lv 50. I lost my old data (200+ hours, clan average lv 49), and I started a new clan. <333
That's what keeps me going. I haven't found all the secret missions, so the reason why there are so many hours is because I PLAN OUT BATTLES. (you go here and wait for 3 turns till he comes in here etc)
That's why I said I'm a nerd with it. I haven't lost in I-don't-know-how-long.

I can't wait for FFA2, and I'm already 30 hours into FFXII: RW even though it's a bit different.
I can't play War Of The Lions, however much I want to because I don't own a PSP.

--
It ain't supposed to be compared to FFT, methinks. Only in battle style. Of course it can't be as good, it's a GBA!


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 1, 2008)

I heart this game ahhhh so many hours and a double sword weilding and attacking paladin of DOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2008)

Toraie said:


> um. I play lots of games, but that's the one I've played collectively the most.
> 
> Nope. No one's lv 50. I lost my old data (200+ hours, clan average lv 49), and I started a new clan. <333
> That's what keeps me going. I haven't found all the secret missions, so the reason why there are so many hours is because I PLAN OUT BATTLES. (you go here and wait for 3 turns till he comes in here etc)
> ...



What, seriously? This ain't Fire Emblem, you don't need to strategize. FFTA is so easy I constantly just charge into battle and beat my opponenets into submission. I had finished all of the secret missions within 120 hours of game play, and had everyone at level 50 within 150 hours of gameplay. I still don't have all of the items in the game, but I'm pretty damn, close, I think.


----------



## Toraie (May 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What, seriously? This ain't Fire Emblem, you don't need to strategize. FFTA is so easy I constantly just charge into battle and beat my opponenets into submission. I had finished all of the secret missions within 120 hours of game play, and had everyone at level 50 within 150 hours of gameplay. I still don't have all of the items in the game, but I'm pretty damn, close, I think.



No, FFXIIRW is easy. Maybe FFTA doesn't require a whole LOT of strategizing, but it's fun. And I'm slow with everything. I still haven't beat Okami, FFXII (though I know the ending and story),  and I'm plateauing on DDR. ;_;


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 1, 2008)

I haven't played it in so long though i played it forever, i'll have to dig it up again to see where i was.


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What, seriously? This ain't Fire Emblem, you don't need to strategize. FFTA is so easy I constantly just charge into battle and beat my opponenets into submission. I had finished all of the secret missions within 120 hours of game play, and had everyone at level 50 within 150 hours of gameplay. I still don't have all of the items in the game, but I'm pretty damn, close, I think.


I dunno, I think it requires at least a little strategy, with annoying laws like Dmg2:Animal and stuff.


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2008)

That's why I spend most of my time now fighting in the Jagds. Otherwise I just don't take anyone with the abilities that the laws forbid, or use a law card.


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's why I spend most of my time now fighting in the Jagds. Otherwise I just don't take anyone with the abilities that the laws forbid, or use a law card.


Meh, the game's not really fun if you don't give yourself a challenge...


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Meh, the game's not really fun if you don't give yourself a challenge...



I find beating weaker opponents that don't stand a chance against my awesome power into bloody pulps to be quite a lot of fun, actually. :mrgreen:


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I find beating weaker opponents that don't stand a chance against my awesome power into bloody pulps to be quite a lot of fun, actually. :mrgreen:


That's what I play Super Smash Bros. Brawl for. ^_~


----------



## Dyluck (May 1, 2008)

SirRob said:


> That's what I play Super Smash Bros. Brawl for. ^_~



Oh, you like fighting those level 1 computers, eh?


----------



## SirRob (May 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, you like fighting those level 1 computers, eh?


Naw, level 9. ;D


----------



## Wait Wait (May 2, 2008)

aw what the hell

i have 195 hours played in my two game files

only done 258 missions hahaha

but my cheney will nuke arrow for 999 so who cares right


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 2, 2008)

I liked it, and beat it (something more like 50 hours, for me, because I fought every single battle to get job points), but couldn't totally get into it because it was just too easy.  It's very hard to lose a battle in that game, unless you run away.
But the Nu-Mou are awesome.  They alone make the game worthwhile.  And the story was charming, too.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 2, 2008)

yeah, it was wayyyyyyy easier than FFT

especially with your characters never dying outside jagds...


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Naw, level 9. ;D



They're still computers and still way too easy. 



M. Le Renard said:


> I liked it, and beat it (something more like 50 hours, for me, because I fought every single battle to get job points), but couldn't totally get into it because it was just too easy.  It's very hard to lose a battle in that game, unless you run away.
> But the Nu-Mou are awesome.  They alone make the game worthwhile.  And the story was charming, too.



Nu Mou _are_ pretty bad ass. How can you not like a race that can cast Giga Flare, using Turbo MP to basically double its damage output?

Also, Ezel's Azoth or some gunners with Stop Shot coupled with an assassin with Last Breath. Totally breaks the game.


----------



## Toraie (May 2, 2008)

Jagds. Even though I can pwn the hell out of any clan (EXCEPT THE BLOODTHIRSTERS...They're still reeeeeeallly hard. D: ), instinct keeps me away from the Jagds.

<3 Nu Mou. They don't get enough respect. Which does not mean porn, though it's true.

Gamebreaking's different for everyone. Before I lost my clan (;____ I had a kickass Blue Mage/Paladin who also worked as a rather good Illusionist because of the Paladin/Ninja stats.

on another thing, does anyone know exactly how combos work? I can never get mine to the supposed 999, even with 5 people.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Toraie said:


> on another thing, does anyone know exactly how combos work? I can never get mine to the supposed 999, even with 5 people.



IDK. It seems that your backup units will miss a lot if their combos don't match their classes, and the damage each person deals is basically their normal attack damage, maybe with some sort of multiplier.

PS: Are you the guy that was wanting my MSN on the main site? .3.


----------



## Toraie (May 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> IDK. It seems that your backup units will miss a lot if their combos don't match their classes, and the damage each person deals is basically their normal attack damage, maybe with some sort of multiplier.
> 
> PS: Are you the guy that was wanting my MSN on the main site? .3.



Yuh, twas. Not only to talk FFTA, mind you. <3

K, so matching combos with class is important. Now I do know everything. *guide is literally falling apart*


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Toraie said:


> Yuh, twas. Not only to talk FFTA, mind you. <3
> 
> K, so matching combos with class is important. Now I do know everything. *guide is literally falling apart*



Cool. 8)

I really want to find the Mythril Gun, it's one of the few combo weapons that I haven't gotten yet.


----------



## Toraie (May 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Cool. 8)
> 
> I really want to find the Mythril Gun, it's one of the few combo weapons that I haven't gotten yet.



*checks* Wow, I actually have it. And no, I'm pretty sure I don't have all the items in the game. My mission items thingy says 56/64, maybe cuz I threw someshit away. And weapons...shoot, there're so many weapons in this game it'd be hard to tell.

Also, 1000000+ gil. I CAN'T GET RID OF IT.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Toraie said:


> *checks* Wow, I actually have it. And no, I'm pretty sure I don't have all the items in the game. My mission items thingy says 56/64, maybe cuz I threw someshit away. And weapons...shoot, there're so many weapons in this game it'd be hard to tell.
> 
> Also, 1000000+ gil. I CAN'T GET RID OF IT.



They give you gil like water.  I bought like 10 of every item in every shop just for the hell of it.


----------



## Toraie (May 2, 2008)

hehe. That'd drive me crazy.

I just whittle it down TRYING TO FEED MY DAMN MALBOROS.

I wish poo were an item you could feed them. They'd eat it, and it'd be free. Unlike Curealls and Elixirs.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Toraie said:


> hehe. That'd drive me crazy.
> 
> I just whittle it down TRYING TO FEED MY DAMN MALBOROS.
> 
> I wish poo were an item you could feed them. They'd eat it, and it'd be free. Unlike Curealls and Elixirs.



Lol. I wish that poo were an item. That way, certain classes could throw it at people. >:3


----------



## Toraie (May 2, 2008)

A Juggler throwing poo needs a Photoshop. It does. I just don't have the screenshot.


----------

